
JavaScript: The Lingua Franca of the Web - jkush
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/000857.html
======
inklesspen
It would probably be wise to link to the actual blog post, rather than the
front page.

<http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/000857.html>

~~~
jkush
Sorry about that!

------
brett
I strongly second his recommendation of Douglas Crockford's series of Yahoo
videos. If you're doing anything with javascript they are more than worth
watching.

------
jkush
From the blog post:

"JavaScript's C-like syntax, including curly braces and the clunky for
statement, makes it appear to be an ordinary procedural language. This is
misleading because JavaScript has more in common with functional languages
like Lisp or Scheme than with C or Java. It has arrays instead of lists and
objects instead of property lists. Functions are first class. It has closures.
You get lambdas without having to balance all those parens."

Can anyone point to some good literature describing how one would go about
writing Javascript in a functional style? I've seen some, none of which appear
to be very practical.

~~~
inklesspen
Have a look at some of Douglas Crockford's stuff. If you're familiar with The
Little Schemer, The Little JavaScripter may be of particular interest.

<http://javascript.crockford.com/>

~~~
jkush
Hey, great link! Thanks.

